# 2002 Altima Heater Not Getting Hot!



## jpx (Dec 30, 2004)

I've got a 2002 Altima with a heater that just blows cold air. The motor is working fine, its just not getting hot. I'm just trying to find out if there is a fuse or if anyone knows what allows the heater to get hot.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=44130
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76847
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=79386


You are not the first one to complain of this. Check out the links above and send a PM to the guys that having issues, see if any of them can recommend a fix based on what their dealer told them.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

jpx said:


> I've got a 2002 Altima with a heater that just blows cold air. The motor is working fine, its just not getting hot. I'm just trying to find out if there is a fuse or if anyone knows what allows the heater to get hot.


Purely as a backgrounder, automotive heaters draw their heat from the engine's cooling system. Thus, the fact that your heater is not producing heat probably means that the hot coolant isn't getting to your heater core for some reason.

Possible causes include a bad thermostat (in this case your engine wouldn't warm up properly either), heater valve (opens depending on how much heat you call for using the HVAC controls), a plugged heater hose, or an electrical/wiring problem between your heater controls and the heater valve.


----------

